# Best place for lens repair/cleaning



## Labdoc (Jun 2, 2016)

I might be crazy but I have always felt that my 24-70 2.8 L mark II doesn't focus as sharply as I would like. There is also some dust in the lens and I managed to damage some of the lens coating at the periphery of the lens but have been told it shouldn't affect image quality. I'd like to know the best place to send the lens and have it checked out. I have seen canon has its' own service center and there are also a lot of third parties doing authorized service also. What would be the best cost effective place to send the lens and how do they deal with the lens coating issue? New element, re coat the element, costly? I bought it on Amazon so sending it back to the vendor really isn't an option. The lens is also out of warranty.


----------



## axtstern (Jun 2, 2016)

Would be helpfull if you put yourself on the map before asking a where question.


----------



## Labdoc (Jun 2, 2016)

axtstern said:


> Would be helpfull if you put yourself on the map before asking a where question.


Central Texas, 150 miles from any major city.


----------



## JohnUSA (Jun 2, 2016)

I used Toshio to fix my 17-40 f4 as it was soft on one side. He did excellent work and is a legend in the Canon world. He also takes the repair overflow from Canon's Service Center in Jamesburg, NJ. He charged me under $190 to adjust and clean lens.

TF Camera Repair (Canon Only)

27 Brunswick Woods Dr

East Brunswick NJ 08816-5601

732-238-8806

10am-5pm Monday thur Friday EST


----------



## Labdoc (Jun 2, 2016)

I was looking at CPS a few weeks ago but couldn't honestly affirm I am a professional full time photographer.

Here is what I was reading. https://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/LogonForm?catalogId=10101&storeId=10601&langId=-1

"Membership is available to individuals (self-employed or employed with a professional imaging company) who play a direct role in the creation of moving or still images on a full-time basis."


----------



## unfocused (Jun 2, 2016)

Labdoc said:


> I was looking at CPS a few weeks ago but couldn't honestly affirm I am a professional full time photographer.
> 
> Here is what I was reading. https://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/LogonForm?catalogId=10101&storeId=10601&langId=-1
> 
> "Membership is available to individuals (self-employed or employed with a professional imaging company) who play a direct role in the creation of moving or still images on a full-time basis."



This has been debated (sometimes heatedly) numerous times on this forum.

The fact is, it is an honors system. As far as Canon is concerned, if you say you are a professional, they accept that. All Canon really cares about is making sure you are sufficiently loaded up with their equipment. 

Some people get upset that non-professionals join. But, the decision to be very lackadaisical about the requirements is Canon's. I earn my living (now) mostly from photography, but it doesn't bother me that others join who don't. That $100 a year adds to Canon's bottom line and in my opinion it helps support the overall network for professionals. Heck, if you've ever made a photocopy at work, you might be an imaging professional.


----------



## Labdoc (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. CPS is definitely something to consider.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 4, 2016)

If you don't want CPS, TF is a excellent choice, Canon is said to refer tough issues to Toshio.

About that lens coating. 

Even though its out of warranty, a number of people have had issues with the lens coating peeling off. I'd press Canon to fix it gratis, or at a greatly reduced rate. I think they know that some of the lens elements had a defective coating.


----------



## Labdoc (Jun 10, 2016)

Decided to go CPS and I sent the lens to the closest service center which was in California. They got it yesterday at 10 AM and sent me an estimate early this morning (Friday) by email. The plan is to replace the front element, clean and center the lens, then fine tune focusing. I should have it back by Tuesday or Wednesday. Very happy with the service and expect the lens will be all good when it comes.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 10, 2016)

Labdoc said:


> Thanks for the replies. CPS is definitely something to consider.



I live in central Texas as well and use CPS. I'm a gold member and they have done a fantastic job on calibrating and maintaining my gear. Worth the $$ in my opinion.


----------



## RGF (Jul 20, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> You've got a 24-70? Looking at your other lens, you qualify for CPS gold, or better.
> 
> Canon Professional Services, end of story.
> 
> ...


CPS is worth it.


----------

